# Canucksvs Burnt Wings



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

So nice to have Reymond in the line up..

Wooooo 2 goals in 21 secs:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah Burrows!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

We're finally unstoppable again.Their making Detroit look bad.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

3-1 canucks... Lime spiked rum in peach juice, and the smell of a late dinner! Its a good night!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah - looking real good so far.
But.... there's still 40 minutes left - you never know with those Wings !
Hopefully the Canucks don't let up - they've got to continue playing hard for the next 2 periods.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone team can win when they allow crap goals like that. How is a goalie supposed To stop the puck when a player has crashed into him and took him in the net. Bad ref job tonight. Lou played well though even though I'm not a fan.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

kinda hard to stop when your own defense takes you down,maybe watch the replay over again
Ref job, was pretty good IMO.

One day they will all be Canucks fans....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I seem to recall the Canuck getting a little help with his fall into the goalie by a fellow detroit player, it was a good goal and bad luck for the goalie thanks to his own team mate.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If there is a team that ever gets screwed by the refs then that's Vancouver. They played hard and did a good job.On the other hand Detroit just couldn't do it. I think we're on a roll. Can't wait till Calgary on Friday.Always a good matchup.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

They always play Detroit tough. That would be one helluva playoff matchup if they ever got together for that dance.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

should put Casucks or Cachokes in your title


----------

